# Diluting Juices



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

I think I have found the cause of my headaches... I think it is Nicotine overdosing... I'm not one for moderation and I'm vaping quite a lot and I'm pretty sure I'm taking in too much nicotine. I have one last bottle of VM Menthol Ice 0mg which I have been using for the last 4 hours and my headache has gone... it may well be another false alarm or red herring or smokescreen but I will know more tomorrow when I continue my quest to solve the issue...

So now my question that I need help with... how can I dilute the current stock of juices I have without destroying the taste? I have bought some Dis-Chem Glycerin BP and my plan was to add it to current juices but of course that's going to affect the taste.... I guess I can add concentrates to beef up the taste again... but I just wondered if there was a secret formula or any tip and tricks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (15/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I have found the cause of my headaches... I think it is Nicotine overdosing... I'm not one for moderation and I'm vaping quite a lot and I'm pretty sure I'm taking in too much nicotine. I have one last bottle of VM Menthol Ice 0mg which I have been using for the last 4 hours and my headache has gone... it may well be another false alarm or red herring or smokescreen but I will know more tomorrow when I continue my quest to solve the issue...
> 
> So now my question that I need help with... how can I dilute the current stock of juices I have without destroying the taste? I have bought some Dis-Chem Glycerin BP and my plan was to add it to current juices but of course that's going to affect the taste.... I guess I can add concentrates to beef up the taste again... but I just wondered if there was a secret formula or any tip and tricks?



@Rob Fisher, instead of using the glycerine why not use the 0mg menthol ice to mix down, that way the flavour concentration will stay the same but the nic gets cut down. You can test it in a tank first, just fill half with the nic liquid and top up with 0mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (16/4/14)

Hi, may I suggest that you mix down according Drew's advice in a 10ml bottle, 5ml from your nic'd flavour and 5ml from your zero flavour. Try and see how that goes relative to your headaches as well as level of flavour.

Then try 5ml nic'd flavour, 2.5ml zero flavoured juice, and 2.5ml VG, in a 10ml bottle Why? just thinking that it could quite possibly be a combination of high nic intake, coupled with over-bearing flavour (especially with the likes of menthol that you are enjoying).

Also a more airy and slightly shorter "toots" will be less of a strain, as Zodiac mentioned before.

Relax when you vape!!

Hope this exercise will help you. 

Take care of yourself bud!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Rob, come to think of it, @Oupa 's Menthol Ice is really powerful. Could be the flavour itself. I know you dont want to hear that, but i think an option on your trial and error list should be to vape a totally different flavour altogether.


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

i have to agree with @Silver 

that menthol ice is the devils advocate. it is so awesome that it could be bad it heavy doses. and you also vaping 18mg

problem with this is @Silver that he loves the menthol 

as much as i love menthol ice, i try and mix it up like one tank menthol ice next tank a different flavor.

@Rob Fisher have you tried any other flavors that you enjoy?

as for the mixing bit- @Tristan is spot on.

when i started vaping i was also on 18mg, then when i switched to 9mg i diluted exactly the same way he advised.

hope you come right buddy, take care of yourself


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Agree, best would be to dilute with 0 mg of the same flavour. If that is not an option, PG would mute the flavour much, much less than VG.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

drew said:


> @Rob Fisher, instead of using the glycerine why not use the 0mg menthol ice to mix down, that way the flavour concentration will stay the same but the nic gets cut down. You can test it in a tank first, just fill half with the nic liquid and top up with 0mg.



Thanks Drew that makes so much sense... it was a late night posting...  I ordered a few bottles of 0 Nic last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

really hope you get your headaches sorted @Rob Fisher, can't be nice to suffer with one everyday and also can't be good for your health to be drinking pain tabs everyday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, come to think of it, @Oupa 's Menthol Ice is really powerful. Could be the flavour itself. I know you dont want to hear that, but i think an option on your trial and error list should be to vape a totally different flavour altogether.



Yip Hi Ho it had occurred to me but I didn't want to say that out loud because that's just too terrible to contemplate... but now the whole affair is out in the open we can talk about it...

I'm trying today with 0mg Menthol Ice from the start... if that proves a bust I'll try a day with another juice.... the thought of that does not thrill me much....


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher have you tried any other flavors that you enjoy?



I have @Riaz and there are a few I use occasionally like VM Pineapple, Strawberry and Litchi but the thought of doing them all day gives me nightmares! 

But I hear you and that may be what is next...


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

yeah that's truly understandable... to have to give up your fav flav can't be much of a thrilling thought... but if it helps with the headaches then it's worth it though  maybe @Oupa can come up with a slightly less potent Menthol Ice for you and called Rob's special MI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

Rob I have been diluting for the past couple of months.

Typically I mix 60%VG/30%PG/10%H20 at a ratio of 50/50 with my simple juices. This has the effect of halving nicotine intake, but increases vapor production. It does affect the flavour but this means that it is not as overbearing - which I find the majority of juices to be.

On the reo you still get strong flavour coming through, and you get used to the slightly lower flavour on the Nautilus.

If you haven't tried it yet get hold of some Berry Blaze from VM. I think it is my new favourite juice from @Oupa On the reo it has quite a complicated blend of flavours coming through.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/4/14)

I've been adding pg to all my imported juices. 
One thing to remember, after diluting with pg, just give it a week or 2 to re-steep.
With the steeping you are not going to pick up a major change in flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

devdev said:


> Rob I have been diluting for the past couple of months.
> 
> Typically I mix 60%VG/30%PG/10%H20 at a ratio of 50/50 with my simple juices. This has the effect of halving nicotine intake, but increases vapor production. It does affect the flavour but this means that it is not as overbearing - which I find the majority of juices to be.
> 
> ...



Thanks @devdev that helps! And I just ordered Berry Blaze last night for the first time ever! I have been noticing more and more chatter about it... so it's gonna be in my next VM Mail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I've been adding pg to all my imported juices.
> One thing to remember, after diluting with pg, just give it a week or 2 to re-steep.
> With the steeping you are not going to pick up a major change in flavour.



Really? Awesome! will try that too!


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Rob, perhaps try VM's Polar Mint and/or Choc Mint.
Although it's not menthol, the "mintiness" may be a decent compromise for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

I agree with @Silver, i love the VM mix of Menthol ice with the Choc mint of, it's a slightly sweet (not too much) minty chocolatiness that's just absolutely yum all the way and definitely not as potent as M.I on it's own 

I actually have it in my pink evod tank at the moment and it's absolute bliss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

I was just looking at Polar Mint Hi Ho. I have had a bottle since the begging but have never tried it. Will try it and also Chic mint which I do like. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Ooo @Metal Liz that sounds like something I should and will try. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

